# VW Polo GTI Felgen Denver 6,5x16 ET 38



## Tingltanglbob (29. April 2012)

Hallo, 

ich will mich von meinen GTI Felgen trennen, also bei Interesse bitte hier schauen: 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/autoteile-reifen/reifen_felgen/u9253204


----------

